# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  برنامه با استفاده از data set مجموعه داده iris،فاصله منهتن،اقلیدسی،سوپرمی

## hamid yazdan

سلام،بنده  سه تا سوال داشتم و برای فردا هم میخواستم
اولیش اینکه،با استفاده از متلب برنامه ای که روی data set( مجموعه داده)iris،فاصله منهتن،اقلیدسی و سوپرمی رو حساب کنه( برنامه ای که خروجی اش سه تا ماتریس هست،۴ تا سطر و ۴تا ستون)ماتریس ۱۵۰در ۱۵۰ بشه
۲-برنامه شباهت کسینوسی که یک ماتریس پایین مثلثی را بدهد را بنویسید با استفاده از دو تا حلقه تو در تو
۳-شباهت کسینوسی d2 و d3 را با هم دستی حساب کنید
ممنون میشم بهم پاسخ بدید

----------

